# Red Golden pup in Bay Area



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is real nice of you to post this susan marie,to give someone a chance.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He is in his 3rd home already, his only fault being that he is a Golden Retriever puppy.:doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope he finds a great home soon.. I wish I could take him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> I hope he finds a great home soon.. I wish I could take him.


Me too !!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Can we see him?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

There was a new member in the Bay Area that was actually looking for a red male. This is what he said in his post yesterday:

"I'm looking for an American male companion dog. I'd love a red, but they seem somewhat rare around NorCal so far."

His user name is hbeach...maybe he'll see this post...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, I'll see if I can find him. I have no pics right now


----------



## DeniseCardoza (Jan 7, 2012)

*Red pup*

Do you still have him?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire's Friend*

Claire's Friend

Do you still have the Golden PUp?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She adopted him out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensrbest*

Goldensrbest

Thank you!!


----------



## hbeach (Jan 1, 2012)

In case you're wondering what happened to the Red Golden pup in the Bay Area...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/108685-introducing-rudy.html#post1618237

Ken


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

this story brought a smile on my face! Glad you found Rudy and I'm sure Rudy is glad you found him too.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for updating this Ken. I always love happy endings too !!:


----------

